# Had TT on 5/10/12. What are my medicine choices?



## momwithnosleep (May 12, 2012)

I have been on Synthroid for 11 1/2 years. Even though my dr says my numbers were "in range" I never felt the dosage was right. I still had the classic hypo symptoms. In November a nodule appeared. My dr retired in Dec so we saw new Dr in same practice in March 2012. The nodule had grown from the size of a pea to the size of a golf ball. It was pushing on my vocal chords. Did a FNA and it came back suspicious for follicular neoplasm. Was told there was an 80-90% chance it was cancer. I had Thyroid removed on 5/10/12. The surgeon kept me on my current dose of Synthroid (.125mcg) until I see the Endo. I should hear from path today about the cancer. 
Anyway, my main question what are my medicine options now. Do I just do synthroid or do I have other options? Also, exactly what tests should they be doing other than TSH.
Thanks so much!!glow


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's standard to start on Synthroid (or a generic form), wait six weeks, then test TSH, free T3, and free T4 to determine is Synthroid is the right choice for you or if a combination medication is right for you.

If it is cancer and it is a size of concern, you'll likely stop all meds in preparation for RAI.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momwithnosleep said:


> I have been on Synthroid for 11 1/2 years. Even though my dr says my numbers were "in range" I never felt the dosage was right. I still had the classic hypo symptoms. In November a nodule appeared. My dr retired in Dec so we saw new Dr in same practice in March 2012. The nodule had grown from the size of a pea to the size of a golf ball. It was pushing on my vocal chords. Did a FNA and it came back suspicious for follicular neoplasm. Was told there was an 80-90% chance it was cancer. I had Thyroid removed on 5/10/12. The surgeon kept me on my current dose of Synthroid (.125mcg) until I see the Endo. I should hear from path today about the cancer.
> Anyway, my main question what are my medicine options now. Do I just do synthroid or do I have other options? Also, exactly what tests should they be doing other than TSH.
> Thanks so much!!glow


You must let us know about the path report! How are you feeling these days?

It is true; Synthroid is the standard front line treatment and then if the results are not satisfactory, you may go to a T3 containing med.


----------



## momwithnosleep (May 12, 2012)

Path reports not ready. I did have to pull the steri strips off this morning due to a rash that was starting due to an anti inflammatory skin disease I was diagnosed with after my Dec 2010 surgery. If you look at the picture below of my back scar. You will soooo know why I don't want the rash to start on my neck. The picture of my back scar is after using every scar reducing med there is.









My back scar from surgery I had on Dec 2012.








Beginning of same rash on neck.


----------

